
Court to billionaire Martins Beach owner: Open the gate - Mz
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/State-appeals-court-tells-billionaire-he-must-11749183.php
======
inetsee
The link is broken. The article is here:
[http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/State-appeals-court-
te...](http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/State-appeals-court-tells-
billionaire-he-must-11749183.php)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've updated the link. Here are some previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14984770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14984770)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14984639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14984639)

